# Ferrari 348 TB Rosso Corsa Days 2,3,4



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Days 2,3,4 !

I will let the photos do the talking !

































































































































LSP 
































































Oops !
































































































Ferrari Concours 








Unfortunately this car didn't win because it had a lot of non original parts 
But this Ferrari was prepared to Concours level nevertheless !

Thanks to all for looking

Regards Mario


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice work and a beautiful result.. 
Why did you do two threads on this one?
Wish you would write something between the pics, such a fantastic job deserves a little more explenation I think.. How's the Mothers polish to use?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very impressive but not liking the 360 wheels on it. Look too modern on that style of car.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Brynjar said:


> Nice work and a beautiful result..
> Why did you do two threads on this one?
> Wish you would write something between the pics, such a fantastic job deserves a little more explanation I think.. How's the Mothers polish to use?


Thanks Brynjar,

I wrote two threads because i thought it would have been to long ! What do you think ?
Yes , you are right i should have written something between the pics 

I like the Mothers Polishes , i used to use Menzerna , Instacut, Scholl, well the S17 only since the importer has pulled out here in Australia ! No more Scholl Polishes

I have given away all those polishes and just use Mothers well almost !

Compared to the above polishes you only need one or two steps and sometimes just one on it's own to get very good results with no comebacks !

95% of my correction work is done with Mother's Polishes !

A Body Shop repairer put me on to them, he used to use 3M, Farecla, AutoGlym, Meguiar's and Menzerna .

Now he only uses Mother's Polishes on the Cars that he polishes which are very high end like what we do !
No need to use IPA wipedowns as these polishes
don't contain oils whatsoever !

Try them you won't be disappointed:thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> Very impressive but not liking the 360 wheels on it. Look too modern on that style of car.


Thanks mate :thumb:

I agree with you on the wheels , that was one of the reasons at least part of that this car didn't win !

Regards Mario


----------

